# Turbo exhaust manifold



## jpeacock959 (Feb 13, 2011)

I need an exhaust manifold to install the turbo I bought for my 98 jetta gt 8v 2.0 do any of the factory manifolds fit off other four cylinders? Any swap I can do? any fellow dub lovers have one to sell? I NEED HELP


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

E-Bay has a ton cheep


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

diesel manifolds bolt to 8v heads


----------



## Edog451 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure how for you're taking it or what the budget is, but I had great success with the 16v head on the ABA. something to consider before picking a manifold.....


----------



## mal4ugan4o (Nov 18, 2009)

CanadianCabby said:


> diesel manifolds bolt to 8v heads


Thats true...


----------



## jpeacock959 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, no budget really just playin around with it what kinda work and supplies am I lookin at for the 16 v swap? And the 1.9 diesel manifold bolts on?


----------

